# [BUG]



## Kreetsure (17. Juli 2008)

Hi

Wenn ihr jetz z.B. einen Stab mit +35 Willenskraft verzaubern wollt , steht beim Namen (der Verzauberung) "Lebensdiebstahl"

mfg


----------

